# Handling difference impressions - P3D with and without PUO



## RAS550 (Jul 28, 2018)

I have test driven the performance model 3 times now, and all these cars also have the PUO. The handling on these cars is very sharp, with very little body roll.

I also test drove a RWD model today, and while the steering was sharp,there was a lot more body roll.

I have ordered a P3D without PUO and while I am expecting it to be slightly softer without the lowered suspension, I am hoping it's not as soft as a RWD.

Thoughts/impressions from people who have driven a P3D without PUO?


----------

